
Ask HN: Policy positions for tech industry? - mozumder
For this election cycle, what would be appropriate policy positions that would benefit the tech&#x2F;business community?<p>Is universal broadband something that would help startups?  What about incorporation fee reduction?  Public banking? Copyright limits? Solar&#x2F;Hydro&#x2F;Wind&#x2F;Nuclear?  TPP and other trade agreements?  Opening immigration?<p>Are all these generally supportive of technology industry economics?
======
dv_dt
Personally, I think one of the single biggest issues for new startups is
availability and price and complexity of healthcare. If we had universal
healthcare, a major concern, and inhibitor to startups and their families
would be removed.

And honestly, given it's outrageous cost in the US, I don't know why
established US Tech companies would want to carry that burden as an employee
benefit either.

